# A little help needed......



## Owens3116 (May 7, 2015)

_


 

 Good evening 

I was hoping someone with more knowledge than me could help out,  we have recently been given this camera, we have absolutely no idea what we have, or any potential value.

Could someone kindly let us know what it is and does it hold any value? or should we stick it back in the attic for another 20 year or so? 

Thank you
Lou x
_


----------



## Ysarex (May 7, 2015)

Looks like a 6x9 Ihagee Ultrix. Can't ID the model without more detail. The lens would suggest an early model. It's common and as such has only modest value to a collector; think $50.00 max.

Joe


----------



## Designer (May 7, 2015)

Turn the camera toward the light and take another picture.

Don't expect it to be worth a lot of money.  I had a large box of old cameras, (no offense) much more attractive, larger, with lots of chrome on them, name brands, and I basically gave them all away for peanuts.


----------



## Owens3116 (May 7, 2015)

Well thank yiu both for your help. Think i will stick it on ebay!

Kind regards
Lou x


----------

